# Dry Ice Hash



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2017)

I have got a lot of small bud and good trim that I want to make dry ice hash with.  As I generally have made bubble hash with ice before, any words of wisdom will be appreciated.  Dry ice is so much easier and faster.  Should I decarb before I make the hash or decarb the hash?  Do you freeze your bud/trim?  How much dry ice do I need per ounce of bud/trim?  Etc, etc.

I know several of you here have made quantities, so am looking to gain from your experience.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes freeze all the bud and shake. I don't decarb hash as I plan on smoking it, not eating it.
Put a big plastic cloth on your table and shake away. I just get a piece of the ice, whatever they have at the grocery store and I usually get tired of shaking before the ice is gone. Sorry I have no exact measurements. It is amazing how much you get.  Have fun.


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 12, 2017)

I get a pound of dry ice.  I use my 1 gallon bubble bag 70m.  I dont bother with freezing as the dry ice will do what needs to be done.  No decarb here either unless I plan to bake with it. I dont bother grinding the buds either as you will loose lots to the grinder God.  The Dry ice will brake the flowers up good.  I dont use a "Cloth" to catch product.  the cloth will hold lots of product.  use either large piece of glass or large mirror.  

Happy Shaking :joint4:


----------



## Lesso (Nov 24, 2017)

This is my fave method. I typically will use about a lb of dry ice per lb of trim. I reuse pieces over and over until they almost completely sublime. I run a 1 gal bubble bucket and put roughly 2 oz of trim per run. I use 4 or 5 hockey puck sized pieces of dry ice. I dont pre freeze my trim. I let the dry ice do all the work. My trim is also very dry when i make dry ice hash.


----------

